# Tamron 24-70 f/2.8



## bglanzbe (Nov 16, 2013)

Recently purchased this awesome lens. Went out for some wine tasting and was able to capture this great shot (in my view) but was hoping for some feedback from the experts! What do you think about this shot?


----------



## iMagic (Nov 16, 2013)

I like the shot. It catches the vines starting their winter sleep but with a few remaining berries. I might be tempted to try colorizing the grapes and B+W the rest. See if you can draw more attention to the crossing between harvest and sleep. Maybe fill light to bring up shadows.


----------



## logaandm (Nov 16, 2013)

This is meant to be constructive criticism. Please don't take offence. I wouldn't even take the time to comment if I didn't see some interesting ideas in the photograph.

First ask yourself why you took the picture - what attracted you to the scene. Then ask yourself if you managed to show in the photograph that feeling or concept. What were the key things in what you saw which attracted you - the grapes, the frost, the light the shadows?

1. The horizon isn't level
2. The horizon is in the middle of the photograph and that is a no-no
3. The main subject (the grapes?) should (probably) be done with rule-of-thirds - probably off to the left.
4. The framing of the grapes with the blurred background should have used either the washed-out sky OR the darker earth. You have framed the grapes with both.
5. Post processing probably should have emphasised the grapes with the light shining through them. Either do this by shooting them entirely against the sky or entirely against the darker earth. 

Good photographs show some sort of contrast - light/dark blue/red, happy/sad, rich/poor. The brain enjoys broken patterns. When taking the photograph you should "frame" the composition. Take photographs from different angles with different f-stops to explore subject isolation and the contrast with the background.

I think I see what you were trying to do and there is some things like cropping and tone control you can do in post. The horizon through the middle of the picture, however, probably can't be saved.


----------



## bglanzbe (Nov 16, 2013)

@logaandm - this is awesome - THANK YOU. I have never taken a photography class but just have been trying to learn and get a feel for what I like to shoot. This is straight out of the camera - no post processing. Your advice / comments are awesome and much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jkatzung (Nov 26, 2013)

I agree with logaandm and took the liberty of adjusting your image doing essentially what he said. I also warmed the image up because to me it felt right for this picture.




logaandm said:


> This is meant to be constructive criticism. Please don't take offence. I wouldn't even take the time to comment if I didn't see some interesting ideas in the photograph.
> 
> First ask yourself why you took the picture - what attracted you to the scene. Then ask yourself if you managed to show in the photograph that feeling or concept. What were the key things in what you saw which attracted you - the grapes, the frost, the light the shadows?
> 
> ...


----------



## duydaniel (Nov 26, 2013)

I would throw this away
it looks like a test shot to me, nothing in this I find interesting


----------



## dstppy (Nov 26, 2013)

duydaniel said:


> I would throw this away
> it looks like a test shot to me, nothing in this I find interesting



sun's still up, must be Olog-hai


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Even though you haven't taken any trining I suggest to read many photogrphy websites such as, DPReview, The-Digital-Picture, KenRockwell, Digital Picture Secrets, Digital Photography School, etc, where you can get good advise on how to compose your pictures and get the most out of your gear. Keep trying and practice, practice, practice and practice.
Also consider learning how to post-process your pictures to give them the pop they need. I hope it helps.


----------



## kennephoto (Nov 27, 2013)

jkatzung said:


> I agree with logaandm and took the liberty of adjusting your image doing essentially what he said. I also warmed the image up because to me it felt right for this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice edit! I really like it.


----------



## Kathode-Ray (Nov 27, 2013)

dstppy said:


> sun's still up, must be Olog-hai



;D


----------



## dstppy (Nov 27, 2013)

Kathode-Ray said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > sun's still up, must be Olog-hai
> ...


To be fair, my magic rangefinder WAS glowing blue, so I saw it coming.


----------

